# 13 week old Shih Tzu / Chihuahua mix - ?s!



## modolce (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi, I adopted a shih tzu chihuahua mix from a shelter a couple of week ago when she was about 11 weeks old. She is 13 weeks old today. 

My question is about my new little shedder and biter. She bites and mouths an awful lot. She doesn't listen. And she is shedding so much -- hair is everywhere. 

1)What can I do besides chew toys and "no" to encourage her not to bite me?

2)How can I get her to listen? I've used soft voices, stern voice, clicker and she doesn't really listen well. Maybe it's just the age.

3)Shedding -- is this a shedding the puppy coat stage?? Or is this a forever thing?

4)How can I get her to stop crying when I walk away from her to use the bathroom? She will stop eating if I am not standing there watching her eat.

5)Do you think her ears will stand up? 

6)How big do you think she will get? She is about 3.8lbs right now. 

7)What does she look more like to you? Chi or Shi? To me her neck looks like Shi, her snout is a bit longer and eyes spaced out more like a chi... but the furry muzzle resembles a shi. 

Anyway, I am totally in love with her... just need a few suggestions!

Thanks!
Lisa


----------



## modolce (Jan 7, 2009)

bumping my post in hopes that i may get some feedback before the post is lost at sea.


----------



## jesterjigger (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm a new puppy owner myself, so I can only answer a few questions...

*1)What can I do besides chew toys and "no" to encourage her not to bite me?*
Our puppy tried nipping when we first got her (she's a Papillon), so my husband and I would say "Ow!" in a high pitched voice and stop what we were doing. We didn't leave the room like some people do, or stop playing with her for a few minutes, but she got the message and rarely nipped after just the first day. Now she never bites. (We got our puppy at 11 weeks, she's almost 15 weeks now). 

*2)How can I get her to listen? I've used soft voices, stern voice, clicker and she doesn't really listen well. Maybe it's just the age.*
Listen to what exactly? Commands? Coming? The easiest way for me to start getting my puppy to acknowledge me was to work on it while playing. I would use lots of high pitched, excited tones and say her name before a threw a toy and made sure she was looking at me before I threw it. When she was coming back to me with it I would encourage her and call her a good girl. As we've progressed on working on sit and down she's gotten better at listening to me in general, especially now that we work on it in other rooms of the house, not just the living room, which is her "allowed" room at this stage. 

*3)Shedding -- is this a shedding the puppy coat stage?? Or is this a forever thing?*
My puppy doesn't shed, so I'm no help there!

*4)How can I get her to stop crying when I walk away from her to use the bathroom? She will stop eating if I am not standing there watching her eat.*
My puppy wouldn't eat unless we were there in the beginning either. She would get distracted and just watch us instead. So we started feeding her in her crate so that she had no other choice but to eat. Now she's pretty good about eating, but it just took time and ignoring her. Are you crate training your puppy?

*5)Do you think her ears will stand up?* 
No idea, sorry!

*6)How big do you think she will get? She is about 3.8lbs right now. *
I'm no help either, though when we got our puppy at 11 weeks she was 3.7 pounds and now she's 4 pounds. 

*7)What does she look more like to you? Chi or Shi? To me her neck looks like Shi, her snout is a bit longer and eyes spaced out more like a chi... but the furry muzzle resembles a shi.* 
I don't know, but your puppy is adorable, soooo cute!


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

she is very cute.....she actually looks very "terrier" to me...I love black dogs


----------



## modolce (Jan 7, 2009)

Thank you so much for replying!! I will try some of the listening and "ow!" techniques.

Do I crate train her?
I crate her at night and put it on the bed. She does really good in there because she is able to see me. She is also able to hold her bladder all night. Soon I will move the crate to the floor.

I keep her in a playpen when I am getting dressed and when I am at work. I have puppy pads in half the play pen and bedding on the other side. I do not keep food or water in there. I've tried feeding her in there too but she just jumps on it and makes a mess. I do not crate her all day because I just don't feel comfortable doing that. Plus, there are two nights I go to school and I just don't think her being in a crate for 6 hours while we sleep, 9 hours while I am at work, and again 4 hours while I go to school is the right thing to do.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Being separated from the pack is the scariest thing in the world for a puppy. It's a hardwired, survival mechanisim. In the wild, losing touch with the pack can mean a death sentence. That's why the crying and not eating when you leave. 
The "not listening" is really not understanding. Break down the training into baby steps....don't try to jump to the end result in one giant leap. Hopefully, you have her enrolled in puppy kindergarten.


----------



## modolce (Jan 7, 2009)

We are going to puppy training classes soon. She is just getting over kennel cough and will start her other vaccinations this weekend when we visit the vet again.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

modolce said:


> 1)What can I do besides chew toys and "no" to encourage her not to bite me?


I would read these pages and follow the instructions:

http://www.dogforums.com/19-first-time-dog-owner/8377-bite-stops-here.html
http://www.paw-rescue.org/PAW/PETTIPS/DogTip_BiteInhibition.php

Remember, be consistent. Don't tolerate play-biting one day and punish her the next. Don't give up after a week because you don't see improvement. Stick to one method, and stick to it for at least two or three weeks before looking to something else. Remember to praise her every time she is playing with an appropriate toy.



> 2)How can I get her to listen? I've used soft voices, stern voice, clicker and she doesn't really listen well. Maybe it's just the age.


What do you mean by she doesn't listen well? Is she too distracted? What are you trying to tell her? Usually short, sharp, high-pitched noises will get a puppy's attention. Sound as happy as possible. Kneeling on the floor and clapping lightly also works. You might sound a bit like an idiot, but trust me, all dog trainers have been there at one point or another.



> 3)Shedding -- is this a shedding the puppy coat stage?? Or is this a forever thing?


Really depends on your breed mix. I think she's a little young to be shedding her puppy coat. There are things you can do to minimise the shedding -- brushing often, blow-drying after baths, feeding a high-quality diet, to name a few.



> 4)How can I get her to stop crying when I walk away from her to use the bathroom? She will stop eating if I am not standing there watching her eat.


I've never had experience with this, but I would just let her be. Walk away. The more you stick around because she cries, the more she's going to insist on you being around. Put the food down, or in her playpen, and leave the room with her in it alone. Come back in fifteen minutes or so and if she's finished, praise her. If she hasn't, just take up the bowl and put it in the fridge. Put it down a couple of hours later and do the same. 

Can't help you with your other questions, sorry. Cute puppy though. Welcome to DF.


----------



## jesterjigger (Dec 12, 2008)

We use a playpen at night and while we're at work with puppy pads as well. We only crate Jilly when we're going to be gone for less than 3 hours or if we took her out to go potty and she didn't go. 

Did you read Dr. Ian Dunbar's "Before You Get Your Puppy" article? It's stickied at the top of the First Time Dog Owner Forum, and I think there's one called The Bite Stops Here as well, I would read both of them, they've really helped my husband and I, though we're at a disadvantage because Jilly is our first dog so *everything* is new to us! The puppy article is long, but every time I reread it I get new info out of it that I hadn't noticed (or needed) the first time, so even though a lot of it might be review for you, it might have just one tidbit of information that you need.


----------



## 4paws-up (Jan 6, 2009)

1)What can I do besides chew toys and "no" to encourage her not to bite me? *What the previous poster said is good but also have other toys around and I say NO bite and hand them a toy so they get the toy is ok not me....*
2)How can I get her to listen? I've used soft voices, stern voice, clicker and she doesn't really listen well. Maybe it's just the age. *First get her attention and reward as stated - little by little it will stick*

3)Shedding -- is this a shedding the puppy coat stage?? Or is this a forever thing? *hmm a bit early for that I would think- make sure its not a skin issue- my puppy has under fluff but she is still coming into her req coat- brush brush brush*

4)How can I get her to stop crying when I walk away from her to use the bathroom? She will stop eating if I am not standing there watching her eat. *That takes a minute of leaving her for tiny amounts of time and working up to longer periods- rewarding her for not whining or whatever it may be- you are her pack now and she feels insecure- my puppy was a bit neurotic when I was crate training her now she is ok*

5)Do you think her ears will stand up? *both breeds do have upright ears so perhaps*

6)How big do you think she will get? She is about 3.8lbs right now. *What was mamma and dadda? you can at least have a guesstimate if you know*

7)What does she look more like to you? Chi or Shi? To me her neck looks like Shi, her snout is a bit longer and eyes spaced out more like a chi... but the furry muzzle resembles a shi. 


*shitzu to me *


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Shih Tzu do not have upright ears, their ears hang down whereas Chihuahuas have prick ears so they could end up either way, or half up half down. A puppy that young should not be shedding as they won't be getting their adult coat for quite a while yet. I would ask your Vet about it when you take it in for shots if it is really losing a lot of hair.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Good advice all around here. Only thing I wanted to add is that puppies will shed quite a bit more than your full adult dog, in my experience. He might even change colour a few times (Rocky got a fully different coloured coat about five times before he settled to his adult markings).


----------



## pat1950 (Sep 4, 2007)

Your puppy is sooo cute. I have a shihtzu cross also and her fur is soft and spikey. I had to get her shaved when she was about 4 months old and now it coming in more even. Mine has fold over ears. Her daddy is either yorkie or a pom. She is so funny looking but cute and seems to have a terrier personality.


----------



## ashleyld1989 (May 14, 2009)

Hi! I just wanted to say that your dog is so adorable, and mine looks exactly like her but browner and with a white chest. She's 16 weeks and 8 lbs.. I'm hoping she doesn't get too big. How big is yours now? Both of our doggies have those ears that kind of look like little wings haha. It's cute.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

ashleyld1989 said:


>


haha! it's like "wheres waldo" I saw the big dog first and then had to look around for the little dog.


----------



## Best*In*Show (Mar 14, 2009)

Oh, she's so, so cute -- I have a chi mix -- it can be interesting some days.


----------



## modolce (Jan 7, 2009)

ashleyld1989 said:


> Hi! I just wanted to say that your dog is so adorable, and mine looks exactly like her but browner and with a white chest. She's 16 weeks and 8 lbs.. I'm hoping she doesn't get too big. How big is yours now? Both of our doggies have those ears that kind of look like little wings haha. It's cute.



She's freakin' adorable!!! You are right, they do look alot alike except mine has crazy hair.

Bella (all black) is now 31 weeks and about 7-8lbs.
Her littermate, Callie (fawn with black muzzle), is a bigger and probably weighs about 9-11lbs. They are both smaller than a pure bred Shih Tzu. Here are pics:



















I have more photos at bellasphotoblog.blogspot.com

 Keep postin! I'd love to see how she turns out!

~Lisa


----------



## ashleyld1989 (May 14, 2009)

I know this thread is sooo old but now that my pup has grown up (her name is also Bella) she looks even more like yours! So interesting since I've never seen another shi-chi that looks like her. I bet they have similar personalities as well. Anyway I don't know if you'll ever see this but thought you'd find it funny if you check it and see another Bella!


----------



## ashleyld1989 (May 14, 2009)




----------



## modolce (Jan 7, 2009)

ashleyld1989 said:


>


Hello! You are so right!! The resemblence is amazing - my Bella looks more like your Bella than her own littermate!! My Bella has been laying on my lap most of the night - she's glued to me. She's very funny... loves her crate... likes for me to always be near (has a bit of separation anxiety)... thrives on routine... loves fetch (though she steals it more than she gives)... licks the air alot... likes to eat last... a little mischievous... is a sweetheart... Tell me about your Bella! I have more pics at bellasphotoblog.blogspot.com.


----------



## roxieyap (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi everyone! Let me just share my experience with biters. I have had different dog breeds in the past and I can very well recall the ones that were a nuisance back when they were pups. You really have to be patient with them and show them that you are serious about disciplining them. Let me share with you this great step by step guide on how to stop puppy biting: http://www.howtoteachadog.com/how-to-stop-puppy-biting


----------

